# Crappy WWB



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been using Winchester White Box for years, but today I had 2 bad rounds. I shot 50 rounds of Blazer Brass thru my compact USP. Then, I opened up a box of WWB. After about 20 rounds, I had 1 round with less "oomf," I felt the difference - and, the next round hadn't comepletely loaded. It happened a second time about 20 rounds later. Rest of the box was fine.

Those two rounds must not had enough powder or something. I could feel the difference in recoil both times. It seems that it barely had enough force to move the slide and eject the round, but that was all. I think I may start sticking with CCI Blazer or Blazer brass.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Not to be smartass ,but ya didnt say so ill ask,you DID check the bore for obstructions before shooting again???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, that was the first thing I did. I dropped the mag and opened the slide and looked down the bore  - Did it both times...


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

I shot some Blazer range ammo for the first time today at my CCW class. Only 10 rounds, but no jams or misfeeds.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

You're not alone. I had maybe 5 rounds out of 250 that I fired that were fart loads. They were 115gr WWB bought from Wally World.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I bought these at Wal-Mart - but it was the 50 rd packs. Two 50 round packs are actually cheaper than one 100 round value pack. Go figure.

Anyway, I think I will stick with blazer. Only my fullsize USp doesn't really like the stuff.

I have used WWB for years, though. This was the first time I ever had an issue.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Been using WWB for years and NEVER a bad one??.But I have only used the .45 stuff :?:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

I just went through 100rds at the range (.45acp)...no problems...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> I just went through 100rds at the range (.45acp)...no problems...


You been out fondling Kimmy aintca :?: :?: :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I went, I was comparing my USP compact vs my Walther P99 compact. The USP probably has 1/2 the muzzle flip of the P99 compact (that thing bucks quite a bit). But, I still shot better with the P99c by a small margin.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

scooter said:


> js said:
> 
> 
> > I just went through 100rds at the range (.45acp)...no problems...
> ...


8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought all CCI Blazer yesterday for my trip to the range Sat. I think I give up on WWB. Blazer Brass is nice too, but it is $2 more per box than the aluminum blazer.


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

400 rounds WWB and 10 rounds of Blazer Brass = $50

0 malfunctions or misfeeds from my USPC = priceless



I love this gun. :-D


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I read about these problems with WWB occasionally. I've used it for years with .32, .380, 9mm and .45 and never had a problem in thousands and thousands of rounds. I must just be lucky, I guess!

'Course, Wolf .223 has never given me a problem in a couple of different ARs, either, and I read all the time how it is garbage that is guaranteed to vaporize the extractor and foul the chamber beyond recognition.

The ammo gods must like me. :-D

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I have heard others complain about it too, but I guess problems do not show up with it very often. When you do have a problem, however, I can see how it would turn you off and make you not want to use it anymore.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

1 or 2 weak rounds out of 500 isn't bad. It's just plinking ammo. I'd rather pay under $5/box and have a few bad ones than pay premium price for other ammo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it breaks my confidence in the weapon, even just a little... U always wonder - is it the ammo or gun - in this case - this was a first for me. But, I am 99% sure it was the ammo because of the softer recoil. Still... There is that 1% of me...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, it breaks my confidence in the weapon, even just a little... U always wonder - is it the ammo or gun - in this case - this was a first for me. But, I am 99% sure it was the ammo because of the softer recoil. Still... There is that 1% of me...


THat sucks! How much does that stuff go for per box?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I forget how much the 100 round value pack goes for - somewhere around $11.50 or so. Strangely enough, the 50 round packs are like $4.96.

CCI Blazer is $4.86 at Academy Sports, though.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

The first rounds I ever fired through my XD40 were Blazer aluminum. Then I switched to WWB for about 2500 rounds. At one point Wally World was out of WWB so I picked up two boxes of Blazer Brass. Out of those 100 rounds, I had maybe 20 FTFires. All fired on the second try (pulled the slide just enough to recock it and fired again). I've never had that problem with any other ammo, just the Blazer Brass. Very weird.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've bought 3 boxes of Blazer Brass so far. No problems. But, it's like $2 more than the aluminum stuff per box. So, I think I'll stick w/ the Blazer aluminum for all but my fullsize USP - it don't like them there aluminum casings :-D :shock:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Tram Law strikes again!!!!!!!!!!!!! The insidiousness of it is underwhelming. :roll:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've bought 3 boxes of Blazer Brass so far. No problems. But, it's like $2 more than the aluminum stuff per box. So, I think I'll stick w/ the Blazer aluminum for all but my fullsize USP - it don't like them there aluminum casings :-D :shock:


I use the Blazer from Academy as well. I have only used the 9mm so far but with good results. I have yet to have a failure of any kind but I always seem to have about 2-3 rounds per box go a little south on me when target shooting, and no I don't think it is me. I have had worse results with other brands like, Independence, S&B, or Fiochi. I also find the Blazer to be a lot cleaner, I can shoot 200 rounds and my gun still looks clean.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Ok, it's settled...


WWB = Satan

:snakeman: :snakeman: :snakeman: :snakeman:


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

It is not totaly uncommone for WWB made in Czech Rep to be sub par but have found that WWB made in USA to be quite good. Either can be bought at Wallyworld so I always make sure it's USA made and have had no problems.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't realize that they were made in 2 different places...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You mean they don't make them in all the back room of Wally World?


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You mean they don't make them in all the back room of Wally World?


Heck, I'm surprised they aren't made in Malaysia, China or Taiwan. Everything else is.


----------

